# Problema con cable de micrófono



## milkorivas (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola a todos!

Tengo tiempo elaborando cables XLR balanceados pero siempre con componentes de baja o mediana calidad.

Hace poco tiempo decidí hacer unos cables de buena calidad y al estar listos, pruebo la continuidad con el multímetro en 200Ω, de cada uno de los pines (1,2 y 3) de un extremo a otro del cable. También pruebo que no haya corto, probando la no continuidad del 1 con el 2 y 3 y así sucesivamente. Hasta ese punto todo parece estar perfecto.

El gran dilema me ocurrió cuando en vez de colocar el multímetro en 200Ω lo coloqué en 20KΩ. En ese momento me comenzó a marcar (1.5KΩ, 2.520KΩ, etc...) cuando probé que no hubiera corto, es decir, que no hubiese continuidad entre el el conductor 1 y el resto, el 2 y el resto, el 3 y el resto. Descarté una mala soldadura o un terminal dañado, etc., y siempre me marca algo en estos cables (ojo, en los cables baratos no me pasa eso, no marca corto)

¿Es esto normal, o simplemente esos cables no sirven y debería buscar otra marca?

¿Estoy utilizando de manera inadecuada el multímetro?

De antemano gracias por la ayuda, saludos!!!


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 10, 2011)

milkorivas dijo:


> . . . El gran dilema me ocurrió cuando en vez de colocar el multímetro en 200Ω lo coloqué en 20KΩ. En ese momento me comenzó a marcar (1.5KΩ, 2.520KΩ, etc...) . . .



Primero verifique el estado del multimetro:
¿La bateria esta buena o ya es hora de cambiarla?
¿Los cables o puntas de prueba estan en buena condicion o son "reciclados"?
¿Esta al dia en el mantenimiento del multimetro o es mejor esperar a que falle?


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2011)

Y al juntar las puntas de prueba con el multímetro puesto en ese rango, ¿Qué lectura da?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## milkorivas (Ene 10, 2011)

Mandrake:

¿La bateria esta buena o ya es hora de cambiarla?: Batería nueva, recién comprada
¿Los cables o puntas de prueba estan en buena condicion o son "reciclados"?: Cables en buenas condiciones
¿Esta al dia en el mantenimiento del multimetro o es mejor esperar a que falle?: Probado con dos multímetros diferentes

Cacho:

al juntar las puntas de prueba con el multímetro puesto en ese rango, ¿Qué lectura da?: En 200Ω da 00.3 y el respectivo tono de continuidad en 20KΩ da 0.00

Gracias por la ayuda, saludos!!


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 10, 2011)

Como el multimetro esta en buenas condiciones, las posibles causas son:



Los cables son viejos o de mala calidad.
Los puntos de soldadura son defectuosos.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 10, 2011)

Entonces medí un pedazo de cable al que no le hayas puesto los conectores todavía, a ver qué número da. Si mide bien, el problema está en el paso siguiente, si ya da cosas raras...
Si el óhmetro marca bien, lo único que se me ocurre es que estés teniendo problemas con la capacitancia parásita del cable o que tengas malas soldaduras en los terminales.

Saludos


----------



## milkorivas (Ene 10, 2011)

Gracias a todos.

El problema podría ser capacitancia parásita, ya que lo he probado en el cable sólo, sin los terminales sin soldadura y ocurre lo mismo.

Como comenté anteriormente, en otros cables que he probado, de menor calidad, y también otros viejos que tengo de hace tiempo, esto no ocurre.

¿Si hay capacitancia parásita, podemos decir que el cable es de mala calidad (aunque el fabricante diga lo contrario)?

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 10, 2011)

milkorivas dijo:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> El problema podría ser capacitancia parásita, ya que lo he probado en el cable sólo, sin los terminales sin soldadura y ocurre lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Dependiendo de cuanta capa citancia parásita hay, puede que sea suficiente para afectar la medida el multimetro pero no la respuesta en Frec. de la señal que viaja por el cable... Habrá que hilar más fino. 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ...Habrá que hilar más fino.


Exactamente.

Habrá que medirla (con un capacímetro)... Todo cable que consigas va a tener una cieta capacitancia parásita, no vas a escaparte de eso. Si el cable es para micrófono, *no es* una variable demasiado importante, si es para guitarra, ahí sí se pone más complicado el asunto.

Los cables comunes rondan los 100pF/m. Si es menos, mejor; si es más, peor.

De todas formas, medí el cable con otro aparato a ver qué te da como valor de resistencia. Puede que tu tester no sea lo mejor y se esté haciendo lío con el cable. 


¿Qué tester usás?


----------

